# Springfield XD 40 holster



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone here carry an xd 40? I just got my cc permit last week and the holster I was planning on using just doesn't sit right for me. I am looking for some kind of belt holster and was hoping to get a few opinions/reviews before wasting more money on another one.

Thanks


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I carry a leather Galco paddle holster with adjustable cant for my Kimber 3", 1911.
My son has an XD 40 and also carries in a leather Galco with adjustable cant.
We both like to adjust our holsters with a slight forward angle to allow for better access to our weapon.

A good heavy, wide belt is the key to comfortable carry. I have been through 3 different holsters before finding the Galco. Although these holsters work great for us, they may not work for everyone.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, I checked them out online, I don't really want to go the paddle holster route, but they did have some nice in the waistband holsters.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I carry my XD in a Galco SOB (small of back). Wear mine around the right kidney area, very comfortable and accessable and keeps the gun close to my body for good concealability. Quite a few don't like the SOB carry but it works for me.  Like said below a good belt is key, if your belt is not stiff or wide enough it will make the best holster seem like junk.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

A friend of mine carries with a crossbreed and loves it. I have an XD9 and have outer waist band holster by Stoner.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

+1 on the Crossbreed supertuck. Very comfortable, decent price and quick delivery.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, I think I am going to put in an order for a cross breed. I liked the galco but crossbreed has a two week buy back policy and lifetime warranty so I figure even if I don't like it I can return it and go for the galco.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Check out the combat cut on the crossbreed. I would order without it as you can trim it yourself depending on how you want it. Remember once its cut, its cut.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I just put in the order, I saw the Combat cut, and ordered it without it thinking the same thing, that if I wanted it later I could send it back.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Its a 10 min job to do yourself, IF desired. Sharp scissors or a sharp razor knife.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Socom said:


> Does anyone here carry an xd 40? I just got my cc permit last week and the holster I was planning on using just doesn't sit right for me. I am looking for some kind of belt holster and was hoping to get a few opinions/reviews before wasting more money on another one.
> 
> Thanks


I have a 40XDS and i carry an (uncle mikes) inside the waist soft holster. It also fits my Ruger SR40c


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I bought a bunch of different holsters to try out using amazon because of the ease of returns. The aliens and crossbreed type holsters are a lot of hardware to wear when your of smaller stature. Their big. I have a few nice leather holsters, galco, and a couple custom made. But for me the one I have worn exclusively for the last year is a kydex. Never thought I would like it, was a hard sell at first. But it's super thin and light adding no real weight or bulk to the gun. Made by We The People. Carry it strong side with a 45*cant and for me is real comfortable and doesn't more around. I have one of the alien holsters that never was worn and somehow never got returned. Probably should put it on the marketplace.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Pooch said:


> . I have one of the alien holsters that never was worn and somehow never got returned. Probably should put it on the marketplace.


I have a Tupperware container with a collection of holsters.


----------

